# i13900k - Benchmark-Results



## Chris85 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hi there,

I hope this is the right place to adress my question to as I am at a point where I need your guys advice. 

I recently bought a new system:
CPU: I13900k
MB: ASUS ROG STRIX Z790 gaming e wifi
RAM: 32GB GSKILL Trident Z5RK 6000MHZ 
M2: 2000 GB Renegade
AIO: Celsius+ S36 Prisma
Case: Meshify2 RGB

I ran some benchmarks with different settings to check the CPU and  now I have no Idea whether these scores are normal or bad as there are sooo many different scores in different forums allover the internet.

*Cinebench R23 Multicore:*
Setup 1- AIO on Auto XMP I Profile - Score: 36764
Setup 2- AIO on Auto XMP II Profile - Score: 37165
Setup 3 - AIO on Manual, in BIOS pump @Max and fancurve @standard XMP II Profile - Score: 38317
Setup 4 - AIO on Manual, in BIOS pump @Max and fancurve @standard XMP I Profile Multicore Enhancement activated - Score: 38699
Setup 5 - AIO on Manual, in BIOS pump @Max and fancurve @standard XMP II Profile Multicore Enhancement activated - Score: 38740

*Timespy CPU Score *- this is the weirdest as my 12900k got a 20k score only with xmp II profile and the same AIO*:*
Setup 1- AIO on Auto XMP I Profile - Score: 18046
Setup 2 - AIO on Auto XMP II Profile - Score: 19799
Setup 3 - AIO on Manual, in BIOS pump @Max and fancurve @standard XMP II Profile - Score: 19426
Setup 4 - AIO on Manual, in BIOS pump @Max and fancurve @standard XMP I Profile Multicore Enhancement activated - Score: 19788

*3D Mark CPU Profile (Max threads):*
Setup 1- AIO on Auto XMP II Profile - Score: 15800
Setup 2 - AIO on Manual, in BIOS pump @Max and fancurve @standard XMP II Profile - Score: 16617

I am thankful for your assessments.

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 22, 2022)

Here are those three benchmarks. Your scores seems to be in the middle of P1/P2=288W for the power target. Have you check the thermals? You might be hitting the 100c wall and downclocking.

Edit: Maybe someone can move this thread into CPU / MB?


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 22, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Here are those three benchmarks. Your scores seems to be in the middle of P1/P2=288W for the power target. Have you check the thermals? You might be hitting the 100c wall and downclocking.
> 
> Edit: Maybe someone can move this tread into CPU / MB?
> 
> ...


Hi Cow,

thank you so much for your testing.
Is there an option to upload the hwinfo-log of one of my benchmark runs?
Could you please explain to me what P1/P2=288w means?


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 22, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> Could you please explain to me what P1/P2=288w means?


This article will it explain it much better. Basically this the power target the MB is allowed. 4096W is unlimited, meaning the CPU will draw as much power as need to reach those turbo clocks. The only limitation is the thermal limit of the CPU.








						Intel Core i9-12900K Alder Lake Tested at Power Limits between 50 W and 241 W
					

We test Intel's Core i9-12900K at various TDP levels all the way down to 50 W to determine how much efficiency is really in the new Alder Lake core, and how these power limits affect performance. Competing with the efficiency of AMD's Zen 3 Ryzen lineup is just two settings changes away.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 22, 2022)

my system hit 40k r23 at default bios setting. Maybe its a direct die so its cooler than op cpu.


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 22, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> This article will it explain it much better. Basically this the power target the MB is allowed. 4096W is unlimited, meaning the CPU will draw as much power as need to reach those turbo clocks. The only limitation is the thermal limit of the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah okay - thank you so much. 

Seems to really be a thermal problem as my timespy-score is the worst. (The only benchmark with the 4090 running simultaneously)
If there is a chance I would post my hwinfo-log here.

For me it’s important that the cpu is okay (my last pc system I bought a year ago had many severe problems that no one could fix so I am like paranoid)

What would you recommend? 
- Getting a new AIO 
- switch to a custom watercooler or 
- just relax as while gaming (I love playing msfs in vr) there would be no noticeable difference whether the cpu scores 2000 point more or less.


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 22, 2022)

What does HWInfo say the temp is? I wouldn't go out and buy anything just yet. I'm running a custom loop so the limit for me is just the turbo and thermal soak. If I run R23 for 10 minutes, it eventually gets up in temps. But it is also drawing 340watts because its set to unlimited power (4093). A different waterblock, thermal paste or deliding will lower the temps as well. Also you could set a custom overclocking like 5.5 at 1.25V. drops the power quite a bit for the same score.

Edit: Intel say 100c is safe/normal.


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 22, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> What does HWInfo say the temp is? I wouldn't go out and buy anything just yet. I'm running a custom loop so the limit for me is just the turbo and thermal soak. If I run R23 for 10 minutes, it eventually gets up in temps. But it is also drawing 340watts because its set to unlimited power (4093). A different waterblock, thermal paste or deliding will lower the temps as well. Also you could set a custom overclocking like 5.5 at 1.25V. drops the power quite a bit for the same score.
> 
> Edit: Intel say 100c is safe/normal.
> 
> View attachment 271322


Here come my temps 
benchmarked @ xmp II and multicore enhancement set to "auto" (screenshot attached).


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 22, 2022)

what's the power draw in HWinfo? Should be just a little below the screenshot.


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 22, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> what's the power draw in HWinfo? Should be just a little below the screenshot.


PL1 says 253.0 W and PL2 says 4,095.0 W


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 22, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> PL1 says 253.0 W and PL2 says 4,095.0 W


But what is your actual power draw? "CPU Package Power"


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 22, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> But what is your actual power draw? "CPU Package Power"





Here is a screenshot - must be the "CPU Gesamt" ("CPU Package Power").


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 22, 2022)

If the 100c is a issue, go into the BIOS and set the power to 250w. You won't lose much performance and it should stay below 100c.


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 22, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> If the 100c is a issue, go into the BIOS and set the power to 250w. You won't lose much performance and it should stay below 100c.


For me the 100c is not an issue as a benchmark situation is not a daily/real usecase for me. 

I just wanted to test the performance of my cpu and I was wondering why it was a bit slower than my 12900k in timespy. Then I tested around with Cinebench and now after a week I am here in the forum understanding that everything seems to be totally ok with my processor but that it gets a bit hot. 

3 Days ago, switching the AIO from Auto to Manual brought a decent impact in performance (like 1000 points in Cinebench) and now I just have to think about whether to change the AIO or not.


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm not aware of any AIO that can sustain 300 watts. You may be able to get a better once for those short bursts, but I don't think its worth it. Maybe set the limit to 275w for a happy medium?


----------



## nguyen (Nov 23, 2022)

Try undervolt by -0.100v (set voltage mode to adaptive voltage+offset), it will bring CB scores up when you are thermal and power restricted.


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 23, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Try undervolt by -0.100v (set voltage mode to adaptive voltage+offset), it will bring CB scores up when you are thermal and power restricted.


Thank you, I will give it a try.
I guess I have to get rid of my RTX 4090 in order to achieve better CPU-Scores in Firestrike 

I also found out that my fan setup is not optimal for the cpu but the gpu. In my case the front fans suck air in, the rear fan blows it out and the aio sitting in top of the case blows the warm air through the radiator.
So the gpu always gets „fresh“ air from the front and the cpu has to struggle with the preheated air inside the case.
But I think that for my usecase this might be the best tradeoff as I want to enjoy msfs 2020 in vr.
All other games should not be a problem I guess.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 23, 2022)

Sustaining 300W IMO isn't really the issue -- they could keep the liquid withing 7-10C delta at 300W with enough airflow, the real issue with is they can't actually get the heat off the cores fast enough past about 250W.  At that draw, the liquid won't be that crazy/out of control, but even on cold liquid you will be running at 100C unless you're delidded.

I would love to see some nickel plated AIO bases so we can use liquid metal, I think that would make a bit of difference.


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 23, 2022)

phanbuey said:


> Sustaining 300W IMO isn't really the issue -- they could keep the liquid withing 7-10C delta at 300W with enough airflow, the real issue with is they can't actually get the heat off the cores fast enough past about 250W.  At that draw, the liquid won't be that crazy/out of control, but even on cold liquid you will be running at 100C unless you're delidded.
> 
> I would love to see some nickel plated AIO bases so we can use liquid metal, I think that would make a bit of difference.


That’s roughly what Fractal Design wrote when I asked them if my AIO could be underperforming. In totally perfect conditions those 360 AIO should be capable of dealing with up to 600 watt.
Running my benchmarks I also noticed that the temps shoot to 100c within seconds. There is like no reaction time for the poor aio 
Should be time for some new cooling solution to deal with those new „thermal-monster-cpus“


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 23, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> That’s roughly what Fractal Design wrote when I asked them if my AIO could be underperforming. In totally perfect conditions those 360 AIO should be capable of dealing with up to 600 watt.
> Running my benchmarks I also noticed that the temps shoot to 100c within seconds. There is like no reaction time for the poor aio
> Should be time for some new cooling solution to deal with those new „thermal-monster-cpus“



Agreed - it's all about contact - if you watch any alderlake/raptor lake delidding videos you will see huge 20C drops (and Derbauer getting about as excited as a German can get), also with people lapping and using contact frames just to give them that extra bit of surface area you will see 8-10C improvement.  I think intel's stim (solder) solution is really poor, and the socket design with some boards bending the ihs doesn't help.

All they really need to do is just sell the chip with the IHS off - like a bare die LM kit for enthusiasts, it would make a huge difference.


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 23, 2022)

Made my day (I am also german)


----------



## Chris85 (Dec 7, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Try undervolt by -0.100v (set voltage mode to adaptive voltage+offset), it will bring CB scores up when you are thermal and power restricted.


You are the man! I undervolted by -0,070V (going further wasn’t stable)  and got 39500 points in CBR23. Even in msfs all maxed out the cpu now doesn’t thermal throttle anymore. I just used the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility to set the Core Voltage Offset. Now after this tweak I will set the Voltage Offset in bios directly but I have to figure out where to do this.


----------



## Chris85 (Dec 13, 2022)

Now something strange is happening - cinebench now is crashing with the -0.070v. It was working fine multiple runs a week ago and I did not change anything….


----------



## nguyen (Dec 13, 2022)

Probably something to do with Intel XTU applying undervolt together with BIOS adjustment


----------



## izy (Dec 13, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> Now something strange is happening - cinebench now is crashing with the -0.070v. It was working fine multiple runs a week ago and I did not change anything….


Did you try to set an higher LLC?

Its interesting how this new CPUs draw more power than some midrange GPUs.


----------



## Chris85 (Dec 13, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Probably something to do with Intel XTU applying undervolt together with BIOS adjustment


Compared to earlier runs I did not change any bios settings when using XTU



izy said:


> Did you try to set an higher LLC?
> 
> Its interesting how this new CPUs draw more power than some midrange GPUs.


I now set the voltage offset to -0.068V and everything is running fine now. But anyway it is strange that -0.07V does not run anymore.

What could be the reason here? I am thinking about it the whole day now and I really have no Idea. Only thing I changed within the last week is to install the latest Nvidia driver but that should not affect the cpu in terms of not working with that specific undervoltage anymore.


----------



## Chris85 (Dec 30, 2022)

It is getting worse - now without having changed anything the cinebench scores drop to about 38700 again. Using ultimate power as energy plan leads to a crash in cinebench which I think has to do with the undervoltage. The cpu is totally temp throttling…


----------

